# CT scanner installation



## Calrads (Mar 25, 2021)

We need to install a CT scanner into a medical imaging office but their switchgear is maxed out at 800A service. The tenant has no budget for the $150K TI cost for upgrading to a 1200A gear which was proposed. The community needs the scanner. The CT scanner requires a 200A feed. Any reason why someone cannot install a dedicated new gear, meter and circuit just for the CT scanner without changing the present gear? The utility is willing to bring the power from the local transformer.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Ask/ coordinate with your POCO and your electric inspector. 
Here we'd allow that as long as those services are marked "Service 1 of 2. Service 2 located ..."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As Mike said those type of things are decided by the utility more often than not.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Typically a utility won't give you a second service for the same suite.....mainly because of cost to them. They want you to upgrade the existing


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

You might have a problem with code.......imagine that!!!

230.2 states that a building can be supplied with only one service unless the second service meets one of several exceptions. I don't think this installation meets any of the exceptions. 

Any chance you can tap the line side of the 800 amp board (after the PUCO meter) and use either a breaker enclosure or a fused disconnect?


----------



## Calrads (Mar 25, 2021)

micromind said:


> You might have a problem with code.......imagine that!!!
> 
> 230.2 states that a building can be supplied with only one service unless the second service meets one of several exceptions. I don't think this installation meets any of the exceptions.
> 
> Any chance you can tap the line side of the 800 amp board (after the PUCO meter) and use either a breaker enclosure or a fused disconnect?


----------



## Calrads (Mar 25, 2021)

Appreciate the comments, I will discuss with electrical engineer. POCO and local authorities are under some scrutiny in this instance as it is considered a public health concern and there are no alternatives. Patients do not want to go into the hospital for a CT scan.


----------



## Calrads (Mar 25, 2021)

The office contains MRI and other imaging equipment plus cooling, chillers etc so it is a power hog. The POCO will need to bring new conduit as they agree it is underserved. And they make lots of money on this service.


----------

